# DWR Bird Festival Help Requested May 16 and May 22



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

The DWR is asking for help with the Bird Festival. The need 4 volunteers on May 16, 12:00PM to drive a van from the Salt Lake Office to Farmington and then on May 22, 8:45 AM. to drive vans from Farmington back to the Salt Lake Office. Volunteers will need to take an online driving course that takes all but 20 minutes and fill out a UDWR operator ID form. Please sign up by Monday May 14, 3 p.m. so they can have enough time to process the paperwork. No CDL required. Just a valid drivers license and good driving record.

Contact Jodie Anderson @ [email protected]


----------

